# Schluter products



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Where do you buy your Schluter products?

I've found online is the best price, as usual ...and the free shipping ain't bad.

This 38 x 38 kit was $380.00...I got quotes as high a 500+ around here.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The last time I priced a 3x4 Wedi kit it was over $1100. Closer to 1300.

That's great


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Locally, Century Tile or Schilling Lumber. Century is usually 2%-3% lower than Schillings, Schillings is closer to me. 

I've yet to find an on-line dealer cheeper than either.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Locally, Century Tile or Schilling Lumber. Century is usually 2%-3% lower than Schillings, Schillings is closer to me.
> 
> I've yet to find an on-line dealer cheeper than either.
> 
> Tom


I checked with four local suppliers...all way higher.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Online for anybody but those who do at least 50 tile jobs a year.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I setup a Florida Tile account. Pricing was fair. Was actually cheaper than online for the thinset, linear drain pans, and Ditra heat Duo mat. 
In pinch I have ordered from Amazon for basic showers.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

A 72x72 kit costs me $632.00 plus tax. Most recent one I've purchased in a kit. 

Wedi for me is about 40% higher. 

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> A 72x72 kit costs me $632.00 plus tax. Most recent one I've purchased in a kit.
> 
> Wedi for me is about 40% higher.
> 
> Tom


That’s a big shower.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> I checked with four local suppliers...all way higher.


What's your annual business with your suppliers? If it's someone you rarely deal with I could see paying a big premium.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I setup a Florida Tile account. Pricing was fair. Was actually cheaper than online for the thinset, linear drain pans, and Ditra heat Duo mat.
> In pinch I have ordered from Amazon for basic showers.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


The old saying it pays to shop around still rings true...thinset prices online are ridiculous.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I signed up for all my supplier accounts with multi-job purchases to get better pricing. "yeah, sure, I do 4 showers EVERY week."

$2500 paint purchase, etc.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> What's your annual business with your suppliers? If it's someone you rarely deal with I could see paying a big premium.


I've used the same people since the late 80's...Orlandini, Mowhawk and Mark Galdo. Granted, I'm not moving volumes of tile like some, but I seem to get fair pricing. 

My nephew uses Avalon almost exclusively and was there the other day...I told him to quote out the unit I needed and although they stock it, they don't stock that size...had to order and it was 460.00 I think he said. 

Not a deal breaker, but I'll save where I can.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

superseal said:


> The old saying it pays to shop around still rings true...thinset prices online are ridiculous.


I will pay a bit more on some items to get everything from one place.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> A 72x72 kit costs me $632.00 plus tax. Most recent one I've purchased in a kit.
> 
> Wedi for me is about 40% higher.
> 
> Tom


I just ran the numbers for that kit in stainless and it was 754.00...you're getting good pricing Tom


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

superseal said:


> I just ran the numbers for that kit in stainless and it was 754.00...you're getting good pricing Tom


$720 

https://www.amazon.com/Schluter-Kerdi-Shower-Kit-Stainless/dp/B009PPAF0Q


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

superseal said:


> I've used the same people since the late 80's...Orlandini, Mowhawk and Mark Galdo. Granted, I'm not moving volumes of tile like some, but I seem to get fair pricing.
> 
> My nephew uses Avalon almost exclusively and was there the other day...I told him to quote out the unit I needed and although they stock it, they don't stock that size...had to order and it was 460.00 I think he said.
> 
> Not a deal breaker, but I'll save where I can.


I use Avalon as well, they have given me better pricing than what I've seen online

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> That’s a big shower.


This one is a little over 7x7. I recall having to do some dry pack. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> The old saying it pays to shop around still rings true...thinset prices online are ridiculous.


Get Schluter All Set. 

Should be around 32. a bag.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was in Denver I brought a center drain lineal body with me. Layout with out taking the place apart said it should have worked. Well due to the framing it wouldn't, ended up paying $145.00 more for the body offset body than I would from my supplier. 

It sucked to say the least.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> $720
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Schluter-Kerdi-Shower-Kit-Stainless/dp/B009PPAF0Q


I like using Amazon because of the Prime, however, the 38 x 38 checked out cheaper on Ebay. There's that old saying again...

Amazon had the 38 kit without the drain...not sure why not a complete kit like other sizes they sell, so when combined, knocked it up to the 450 range.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I will pay a bit more on some items to get everything from one place.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


We all do, but when the price discrepancy is that large it's a different story. I don't mind getting fvcked a little, but don't raw dog me for 40%.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> I like using Amazon because of the Prime, however, the 38 x 38 checked out cheaper on Ebay. There's that old saying again...
> 
> Amazon had the 38 kit without the drain...not sure why not a complete kit like other sizes they sell, so when combined, knocked it up to the 450 range.


I believe the first of the year they started kits with no drain. Probably easier not to have all the drain combos in kits. I think they came out with some new grate patterns also. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This kit was from last Oct. still had the drain included.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> This one is a little over 7x7. I recall having to do some dry pack.
> 
> Tom


I remember that pic...beautiful job!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> I believe the first of the year they started kits with no drain. Probably easier not to have all the drain combos in kits. I think they came out with some new grate patterns also.
> 
> Tom


Yea, I've heard about the new grates...my kit came with the traditional but gave me all the options in finish.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Get Schluter All Set.
> 
> Should be around 32. a bag.
> 
> Tom


I guess this means you liked it?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I guess this means you liked it?


Mixed properly it works well. Had some issues at first, it's been reformulated. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Mixed properly it works well. Had some issues at first, it's been reformulated.
> 
> Tom


I had read that over on Tile Geeks but wasn't sure if it was accurate. Thanks.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Just remember there is no warranty unless Schluter items are purchased from an authorized dealer. If what is sold as a kit is all separate pieces likely not an authorized dealer. That is what we were told at a class by Schluter.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

tjbnwi said:


> Get Schluter All Set.
> 
> Should be around 32. a bag.
> 
> Tom


how are you liking the All Set? 

I'm still using the DitraSet b/c I like it. Got a bunch last time at 'employee's cost' for $12.50/bag, $32 is a big jump.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

rrk said:


> Just remember there is no warranty unless Schluter items are purchased from an authorized dealer. If what is sold as a kit is all separate pieces likely not an authorized dealer. That is what we were told at a class by Schluter.


interesting, I don't recall them mentioning this in our classes but will contact a rep. 

last time I bought a shower tray from my distributor they had mixed up boxes from a kit and a non-kit tray so the box I received didn't have the kerdi membrane (which I like b/c it's wider than the roll). That was the first time Schluter service dropped the ball and didn't send out the membrane as requested.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

AustinDB said:


> interesting, I don't recall them mentioning this in our classes but will contact a rep.
> 
> last time I bought a shower tray from my distributor they had mixed up boxes from a kit and a non-kit tray so the box I received didn't have the kerdi membrane (which I like b/c it's wider than the roll). That was the first time Schluter service dropped the ball and didn't send out the membrane as requested.


The guy from schluter said it is so they can provide the correct items for the job and the correct information for installing said items. Another attendee asked if it was so no one could buy it cheaper and the guy said nothing. That is when someone said something about price fixing and compared it to Festool, instructor quickly changed the subject and moved on. :laughing:


The way you bought it is just the way non authorized dealers sell it


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

When I took the Schluter class, I asked my rep (who was teaching the class) where the best place to buy was. He recommended a local tile shop that has almost everything in stock and sells Kerdi and Ditra by the foot off of big rolls. Works for me and obviously they're authorized if the rep recommended them.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I just asked my supplier about All-Set. They would have to special order it and said it would probably end up about $40 a bag. They have had a couple other guys ask about it but not many. My supplier stocks TEC products and a ton of Schluter stuff but none of their mortars.

Also, I just paid $57 for a 48x48 tray, not the kit, just the tray with a sheet of Kerdi for it.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

All-set was $28 for me. 55x55 linear tray was $239 and 32 x60 tray was $75.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Since Tom's advice is usually spot on, I've decided on using the all set...now I just have to find it.

Flash forward, I call everyone in town today and it's nothing but "sorry, we don't carry it."

I call Avalon in Delaware...about a 30 min ride and sure enough, it's in stock. I hit it off with the sales rep on the phone, signed up for an account right then and there and told him to hold 5 bags, I'll be down tomorrow.

I then asked for the price...low and behold they are having a sale he says and the damages are 21.90 a bag from the usual 28.80.

I said "dang, maybe my luck is turning!"

All set it will be.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

All set is ok stuff, it's almost too good. Keep your work clean because it's hard to clean off tiles. It also has a weird consistency, kind of flings off the trowel easily. 

I had a thread a while back about it:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/schluter-all-set-360769/

The good thing is it's highly modified, sticks to anything, and you can use the same product between plywood and ditra and tile.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

superseal said:


> I call Avalon in Delaware...about a 30 min ride and sure enough



Bonus for not having to pay sales tax!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

AustinDB said:


> Bonus for not having to pay sales tax!


Totally forgot about that...thanks for the remind!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

We are supposed to get 30% below retail. If you aren't, you need to get in touch with your Schluter rep and have them call up your supplier.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This is the 4th Nor'Ester we're facing in less than 4 weeks and it's starting to get to me...I can't even string two good days in a row without winds, rain and snow screwing chit up. Yesterday was beautiful, today, snow and ice, tomorrow the worst...winds and heavy snow expected to pile up 12 to 18...might have to take the damn day off and all I want to do is finish this bathroom. 

I did manage to get over there today for final layout of the shower floor and no doubt the water buckets at the mixing station outside started to crust over and the water hose was freezing up...had to bring the wet saw inside whilst the snow changed over to a heavy freezing rain...more so, ice pellets 

Knocked off early so I wouldn't kill myself on the slick roads going home and I'm glad I did...things are getting pretty rough out there as we speak.

The 2x2 travertine worked out well with the Schluter drain...lots of chipped corners on some, but since we had extras, I cut out the bad ones and replaced them...just used blue tape to hold them on while I set them.

I also like the adjustability the drain offers in terms of side to side and front to back with what appeared to be around 3/4" of tolerance...in which I used to the fullest advantage to get things lined up. 

Not a single cut needed on the floor. :thumbup:..sometimes it's just lady luck I suppose!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I went in late today and came home early due to the onslaught of heavy snow...roads were getting bad and I didn't want to get stuck.

Just enough to cut a few inside curb tile and closure pieces to finish it it off. 

So ready for Spring!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

All grouted up...Bostik hydroment sanded with Miracle sealants grout shield additive for the walls and floor, unsanded for the glass mosaics.

Change of planes/inside corners , except for the floor were left open and will receive matching sealant when grout cures out.

I didn't pre-seal the travertine since similar color grout was used, but will hit it upon cure with Aqua Mix sealers choice gold.

Those Pro Flex grout floats and Ardex sponges are the cats meow...holy moly nice.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Had just enough travertine left over to make a sill and slightly short on the apron, but it'll do and the customer loves it. 

Enough said then...

Cased out the window and existing door and then cut the customs trim for the baseboard...toilet should be there tomorrow and then it's just finish paint and a few odd and ends.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Sal Dablasi turned me on to these PVA wheels so I ordered some from Ebay...also have the 4 1/2" Hitachi G12VE brushless variable speed grinder on the way since low rpms is the way to go for stone polishing..figured they'd be good to have in the arsenal.

Since I had some left over floor tile...not many, though just enough to shoot a tile baseboard around the perimeter of this tiny bathroom, I went ahead and did it. 

At least I wont have to paint it :thumbup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Quit posting all these cool tool finds. I told you I'm retiring. 

I like doing tile base that matches the wall tile.

Tom


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

Schluter had some new drain grates on display at the JLC Live show in Providence. They also had a new wifi thermostat that you can control from your smartphone. It supposedly shows the KWH usage so you can see how much (or little) your floor heat costs to run. 




It was also interesting to see in their demo that they now officially endorse wet shimming studs with thinset prior to installing Kerdi Board.






It's something that I first saw done in this video 5 years ago.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

RichVT said:


> Schluter had some new drain grates on display at the JLC Live show in Providence. They also had a new wifi thermostat that you can control from your smartphone. It supposedly shows the KWH usage so you can see how much (or little) your floor heat costs to run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a picture of those, too! Lol









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I kinda like the original 4x4 grate design...maybe they'll grow on me.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Wet shimming the studs is a great idea...I'm assuming we can use this method under a variety of substrates, e.g. Sheetrock, hardie, durock etc?

Would have saved me a little time on this current job...walls were whacked bad enough that I had to plane and sister multiple areas. 

Thanks for posting...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Apparently, there's a lot more options aftermarket as well...look at the prices on these puppies! Nice though...https://designerdrains.com/product-...ins/schluter-drains-square-drain-replacement/


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

The new grates are a very heavy metal and drop in - no screws. They also eliminated the lip on the drain body on the linear drains.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Schluter linear drain related...for a tile drain cover do you use Schluter edge to cover the cut edge of the tile?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> Schluter linear drain related...for a tile drain cover do you use Schluter edge to cover the cut edge of the tile?


I do not, I put the cut edge to the wall.

Tom


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I do not, I put the cut edge to the wall.
> 
> Tom


I have a hexagon tile so no matter what there will be some cut edges. So then would you?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> I have a hexagon tile so no matter what there will be some cut edges. So then would you?


I'd have to look at it, then decide.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

overanalyze said:


> Schluter linear drain related...for a tile drain cover do you use Schluter edge to cover the cut edge of the tile?


We haven't. Because the tile is flush with the surrounding tile you aren't really seeing the edge of the tile anyway.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

American Standard Champion 4 Max was the choice of toilet here and the install went smooth. 

All the baseboard was grouted and caulked along the floor with sanded caulk to match as well as the shower. The Moen Eva brushed nickle shower fixtures were installed and paint is mostly complete. 

Sherwin Williams Cashmere low lustre for the walls, same in super white for the ceiling and ProClassic on the trim.

I'm fixing another bathroom while I'm here running a new drain line for the vanity and fixing a leaky toilet...should probably wrap everything up tomorrow except for the shower doors. Owners are thinking on going with a Dreamline Unidoor after I showed them a few brochures.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Couple nasty repairs here today as the owner has been complaining of slow drains in the basement sink and upstairs lav in another bathroom.

I've done so many of these that I could almost tell you where the blockage is in these cast iron/copper systems. 

Anyhoot, as I suspected, the blockage for the bathroom lav was 5ft downstream as it enters the toilet ell...super hard crusty blockage and 6 inches thick as it entered the ell. I cut the copper close to the branch and chiseled it clean. A simple sweat of a new slip coupling and 45deg and the sink is whizzing again.

The basement slop sink still needs a studor added on my trap arm...didn't have one handy, so I'l pick one up in the morning and be done with it. The old trap was a mix of an Galvanized L trap followed by a chrome deteriorated S-trap roller coaster ride down to a floor flush cast iron hub with a sawed off brass bushing still lodged and sweated to the chrome S-trap. I cut it all out including the bushing and threaded in PVC. This sink is now whizzing as well...in tornado fashion.

Using my new Milwaukee search light to brighten this rainy day...absolutely spectacular work light, Milwaukee nailed this one!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

They all suck I need to replace the MIL's lavatory trap. I went there tonight to snake it out. 

Brass trap to a corroded galvanized nipple. The tee does not appear to be scoped.
Fortunately when I was repairing the tub from the ceiling below I replaced the waste with PVC and connected a rubber coupling I can grab onto from the cabinet above.

It will have to be before Easter dinner.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

And in between getting hit in the face with raw sewage and black muck, I was cleaning up the new bathroom, installing the mirror and light fixtures , still caulking a bit and some final touch ups. I just gotta swing by tomorrow and seal the travertine, install that studor and pack up my tools. 

The owners here say it's shame to see me go...but I must move on I say.

I'll be back shortly for the shower door however, so they'll they won't miss my handsome face too long I suppose :whistling 

These small, hard to reach bathrooms are about as tough as it gets...nowhere for tools and cramped space makes work a challenge. Nonetheless, mission accomplished!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks really nice. 

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom M said:


> They all suck I need to replace the MIL's lavatory trap. I went there tonight to snake it out.
> 
> Brass trap to a corroded galvanized nipple. The tee does not appear to be scoped.
> Fortunately when I was repairing the tub from the ceiling below I replaced the waste with PVC and connected a rubber coupling I can grab onto from the cabinet above.
> ...


Good luck with that one...bring extra...whatever it is :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

In a good mood this evening knowing my Hitachi finally arrived ...

Glass door is getting ordered this weekend...sealer was installed on shower floor, saddle, window sill, shower niche shelves and finally threshold. 

Towel bar and toilet paper dispenser was was installed per spec at owners request and I painted the existing entry door and frame as an add on.

Tile work got a nice cleaning and buff at the end to remove any residuals of shipping adhesives and self imposed goop, but overall, she cleaned up well.

I'll shoot some pics of the glass door when I'm back shortly for the install...all my solid blocking is in order so it should be a clean install.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I've always thought there should be a stainless steel option for radiators next to toilets like that.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn Super...you have a fallback skill when you're tired of masonry work!

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

RichVT said:


> I've always thought there should be a stainless steel option for radiators next to toilets like that.


Yes indeed, the old cover is 58 years old and was painted multiple times...urine splash and excess humidity took it toll for sure.

We had a hard enough time finding reasonable replacement covers without having to drain down the boiler and replace the copper fin. Turns out my plumbing supply had replacement covers and copper fin and sold them separate if needed. 32 bucks later, we had a cover that wouldn't fit the old jumbo size fin, so we re-branded the hardware and made it fit.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm late to the game, but that bathroom looks great!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

DreamLine Uni-Door Type M 36x72 w/6" stationary panel...just what the doc ordered to clear the towel bar safely. 

Got the call it came in this week so I shot over and installed her up...

I think it's a good quality door for the price, but this particular config didn't allow much room for error. Actually, the proper fit would have been 36'W on the button and I was 36 1/4"...plumb and square is very important, and I was, fortunately... thank you Stabila 

Very accommodating folks here, and they've yet to use this bathroom much since I finished it...I expected to see plastic and duct tape over the opening, tooth brushes, some shampoo and soap scum...nothing :laughing:

They are however, really excited with the finished product and are looking forward to putting it to use.

I swung by yesterday and installed the track and stationary panel per spec, plus a 1/4" PVC shim to make up the opening and let it cure overnight. Today, I wrapped it up.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We have installed a few DreamLine doors. As long as your spot on with level, plumb, and square, it works fine.

I still prefer to call our custom glass guy but the clients budget doesn't always allow that.


----------

